# Luftwaffe fighter seatbelt colours (1 Viewer)



## von hahn (Jul 24, 2021)

Hello. I was wondering what colour the seatbelts in Fw 190A-8s (mid-1944 production) and Bf 109G-14AS/ G-10 (mid to late 1944 production) would be? 

I've seen it mentioned that a canvas/tan colour would be accurate for mid-late 1944 production but then was also told olive green?


----------



## mjfur (Jul 24, 2021)

Bf-109G-6 163824, 


http://109lair.hobbyvista.com/walkaround/163824/07.jpg




Messerschmitt Me109G-6 W.Nr. 163824



Bf-109G-6 NASM








Messerschmitt Bf 109 G-6/R3







airandspace.si.edu





Fw-190F-8 NASM








Focke-Wulf Fw 190 F-8 Cockpit







airandspace.si.edu






http://aircraft-cockpits.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/190panel_pic5.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## von hahn (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks mjfur.

From my subsequent research it seems that olive green belts were used on Bf109G-10s and after (so very late 1944 onwards).


----------



## mjfur (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say "seat belt color probably wasn't much of a concern during the war". Different factories used different suppliers, various shades of color were probably the norm.

NASM Ta-152


https://www.ta-152.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Ta_152_H-0_Cockpit_1.jpg




https://i.pinimg.com/736x/89/1e/59/891e59ee1606fa673eb0a42c4045b319--historical-photos.jpg



NASM Ju-3388


https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/ju-388-cockpit-jpg.468095/


----------



## special ed (Jul 28, 2021)

Those in the Ju 388 cockpit are USAF belts. Those in the photo above appear to be USAF also.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

